# Garmin Edge 510 directly to Strava



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Can I upload my Garmin Edge 510 directly to Strava? Right now I am loading the Edge data to GarminConnect and using CopyMySports to send it to Strava. For some strange reason some of the data is different in the 2 programs. I would like to just send it straight to Strava, is this possible?


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

I haven't tried but would be interested also so I could share with non-Garmin users.


----------



## mountbkr (May 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can Bluetooth the 510 directly to strava, log in to strava then click upload and see if it doesn't give the 510 option to select


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm not sure that's the case. I can pull it directly from the unit to Strava when it is USB wired to the computer, but I want to send the data wirelessly to Strava. If it does this I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

shreddr said:


> I'm not sure that's the case. I can pull it directly from the unit to Strava when it is USB wired to the computer, but I want to send the data wirelessly to Strava. If it does this I haven't figured it out yet.


I couldn't get the wireless to work but the USB worked perfectly.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Strava will do wireless over ANT+ if your receiver will upload via that protocol. I am not sure about bluetooth and I am not sure about the edge 510 but my Forerunner 310xt uploads wirelessly to strava over ANT+.


----------



## Nods Dad (Jan 28, 2013)

I use Tapiriik to sync my Garmin Connect with Strava. When I first started using it there was a difference in elevation data between the two. This has since been fixed. I'm totally happy with it now.


----------



## quaestionis (Jan 10, 2008)

I use CopyMySports. Works well most of the time. I upload rides to my smartphone via bluetooth and the Garmin Connect app. Then CopyMySports wirelessly uploads it to Strava automatically.

More complete info on how to do this and the other options (including Tapirrik) here: 3 Ways to Automatically Copy Your Garmin Training Data to Other Fitness Sites | DC Rainmaker


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

i posted the question on the Strava website and this is the response i got:

Hello-
Unfortunately not; it's not possible to upload from your Garmin to Strava over Bluetooth as Garmin has not made this functionality available.
Sorry for the trouble.
Mat
strava.com/athletes/mat_gordon
Strava Support Team
________________________________________


----------



## quaestionis (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, its not in Strava's direct interest to facilitate this, so they don't go out of their way to make it possible. But third party tech folks like the ones at CopyMySports and Tapirrik have found a way to do it. I know, I've personally used them.

They're not perfect, and can sometimes fail to sync a particular ride or take many hours to do so. But they do work achieve what I think the OP was going for.



shreddr said:


> i posted the question on the Strava website and this is the response i got:
> 
> Hello-
> Unfortunately not; it's not possible to upload from your Garmin to Strava over Bluetooth as Garmin has not made this functionality available.
> ...


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

I use an app on my iPad called ConnectStats. It can view your Garmin Connect data, and also has a one-click upload for Strava. I got frustrated with CopyMySports due to the lag times for upload and the fact that it only seemed to work seamlessly about 70% of the time. I think the ConnectStats app is available on other platforms, not just iOS. 

1. Ride
2. Upload from edge 510 to Garmin connect via phone bluetooth connection
3. Upload to Strava from ConnectStats on iPad.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

^ Interesting idea. I also have connectstats but didn't know it did uploads. I may give this a try too as CopyMySports isn't working these days.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I experimented with the connectstats upload. At first, I couldn't figure out how to make it work. It also doesn't seem to work with all activity types. For example, it wouldn't upload a walk. It wouldn't upload a hike. But if I edited the activity to be a bike ride, it uploaded without an issue. I can see lots of use for this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Glad it worked out for you. I have been happiest with this method. 

The only drawback is that as a "little guy" the ConnectedStats developer gets hit with changes to Strava and Garmin occasionally. Last summer/fall Strava changed their API and the upload feature didn't work for a few months. Recently Garmin changed their API and he was down again, this time for only a week or two. He is really good about quick app updates once Strava/Garmin release their new APIs. 

Hopefully these were isolated incidents. Other than these two outages the app has been flawless.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't mind downloading from the Garmin device (510)
via USB to Strava but it takes forever, is there something I'm missing here? My old edge 500 I would connect to my computer via USB and my ride would be uploaded to Strava in a minute or so.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

Are you downloading or syncing all activities each time? I upload every time I ride and it's pretty quick on my 510.



Dave M said:


> I don't mind downloading from the Garmin device (510)
> via USB to Strava but it takes forever, is there something I'm missing here? My old edge 500 I would connect to my computer via USB and my ride would be uploaded to Strava in a minute or so.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

And once you get the items uploaded, delete all rides from the garmin. Then, delete all ride every five or so rides.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 7, 2013)

I have the same problem with my 510, I will ride then connect via USB support to computer and sometimes it syncs within seconds but most of the time I have to keep hitting the button "no device found" after countless numbers of attempts it will finally work, never had this problem with the 500, is there something else I should try??


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

If you're connecting the Garmin to a PC with a USB cable you should be able to see it listed as a mass storage device in My Computer.

If you can see the Garmin browse to the Activities folder, copy - paste the .fit file onto your computer's hard drive and then use the Upload From File option in Strava to upload the file from there.

If the Garmin isn't showing up as a device in My Computer it could be a bad USB connection. It might be worth trying a different USB cable and using contact cleaner on the USB port.

http://store.caig.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.188/.f

.


----------

